

Martin Gardner has died - gruseom
http://www.randi.org/site/index.php/swift-blog/995-my-world-is-a-little-darker.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Duplicate of this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1371335>

Other submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1372045>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1372976>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1373809>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1374007>

